# Taste of the Wild



## cmuir (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi folks,

We're feeding our 16-month old 48-pound Vizsla 3 cups of _Taste of the Wild_ dog food per day, along with a daily scoop of peanut butter and a bully stick. Over the last few weeks, she's started acting as if we're underfeeding her (trying to pick food up off the street, whimpering when we eat, etc.). Should we up the amount? She looks healthy to us, but wanted to see if anyone's gone through something similar. 

I know that food questions are hard to address because each dog is unique, but figured it didn't hurt to ask. Including links to some photos below.

Thanks,
Chris

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2jggsmaxb87arl8/Photo Nov 16, 5 50 46 PM.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3oryzg72065qu3m/Photo Nov 17, 3 22 26 PM.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n15q1eo3907bh0v/Photo Nov 17, 3 23 01 PM.jpg


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I would only change proportions if she is looking too skinny or too fat. Our pup whines sometimes too when we are eating.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

She looks in great shape, my Darcy looks on the skinny side at times, so I just give her a bit extra it all depends on how hard she exercises, but your dog looks just fine to me..


----------

